# HABU-LAND... all are welcome here... my world in pics...



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i took these pics arounjd my place late last summer when i moved here... i had just purchased a digital camera and was trying it out...


... just everyday things here. this is a couple days goofing around with this new-fangled camera...


a bug...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

our dog from the spca... she's the bestest!!










her name is hope...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's heaven... next stop... the habu-zone...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what i see as i have my morning coffee... nearly everyday... they call shawnee the little smokies... in the river valley, the fog is alive and rules the mornings here while i roll a smoke and wait for my indigo bunting to visit me in my yard... i have a patch of tall grass that i let go to seed and my friend always visits me during these foggy mornings in the hollow.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

from my front porch, by the mail box i can look to my right and see this...










yes, it's that close... about 50 yards away... i take hope there sometimes and watch the river boats and barges slowly pass with their loads.... they sound like frieght trains... i like walking around the banks just enoying the other side which is kentucky.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's a wonderful place to unwind in the mornings...

i sit on this bench and watch the world go by.... very peaceful....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so i go out in the morning and sit on the front porch and look to my left...











and i see the edge of shawnee forest.... we don't live in a town or anything... just a few humble houses and some trailers.... town is portsmouth, 20 miles away.... shawnee forest is nearly 70,000 acres of wilderness... then i look to my right and see


the ohio river gliding by..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we have a road that goes by and i went for a walk one day to practice using my new fancy camera... state route 52 is about 50 yards away...


walk with me for a bit...











the old general store is on the corner... a relic of times gone by...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so i walked this day down the road... route 52 east and cross the bridge ovger the creek... it flattens out in the bottoms enough for some crops... east it is pure vertical...... serious shawnee...

walk with me...












every now and then a car or logging truck might pass... it's an unwritten law here that you must wave at anyone you see...


let's walk some more.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well it seems as though no one is awke now there across the pond...

.... it gets ugly now...

life. what can you do?

feel free to comment when you wake-up.


anyway, i walked along 52 and see it all...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

route 52 is an old wagon trail where scots, irish and others traveled to settle... they decided to leave their homes and cross the ocean for a better life... we have many graves from those that made the journey but failed to realise their dreams... we put flowers on their graves out of respect....

they at least saw wonderful things...











these are some relics of their time here...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i can walk along the only road here and see things... wonderful and terrible things... they blend together in my mind as a complete package. nothing is bad and all is good.... the signs of death are replaced many-fold with the stubborness of life's driven purpose... these things were just maybe an hour's time....










the forest is seemingly endless... you can walk for days and never see man's work... only what is eternal... circles... cycles... birth and death... nothing is judgemental here... it just is...


animals always loose when it comes to men and their machines...

it's a sad thing to me but it is what it is...






























i won't show the other things like opossums, raccoons, skunks, coyotes... it goes on...


...but life thrives here in this protected forest that is a haven for what is good and wonderful...

this place thrives... no one really ever comes here... in the u.k. this patch of wilderness would be a national treasure... here... it's just common place.... beyond the boundries of the forest is still more forest... it stretches to the horizon and beyond... my hummingbirds flit beside me and i can fish in the lakes and forest ponds... some things in life are real, others are man's creation that will crumble... these things are lasting...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

right here... one of my favorite ponds... chock full of newts...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

what lovely pics, can we come for a holiday at urs:whistling2: got any pics of live oppossums i think there amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

That is such a beatiful place, how amazing!


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

that is incredible!
wow!
heres no way really to put into words how amazing that is!


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

what id give to walk a day in your shoes man.so much peice. i could sit on that bench all day and watch the world go by ur a lucky man.thanks for the pics 
dave


----------



## kernix (Apr 2, 2009)

breathtaking =)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Habu can I come and live with you .........................PLEASE
You live in an amazing part of the world and are so so lucky. It looks like a piece of heaven. More photos would be appreciated:2thumb:
Wonderful:notworthy:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice HABU must be great to live in such a peacefull place, I still prefer the barren deserts of Texas/Arizona however:whistling2:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW WOW AND MORE WOWS. How lucky are you???!!! Nothing like that in the good ole West Midlands :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> Very nice HABU must be great to live in such a peacefull place, I still prefer the barren deserts of Texas/Arizona however:whistling2:


 
i was stationed several times in twentynine palms california... right smack-dab in the mojave desert near joshua tree... fantastic place the high desert is... i ate plenty of sand there for sure... great herps there.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's the ohio river... you can almost throw a rock into it from the front porch... some crazy-big fish in there...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my front yard basically...


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

HABU said:


> my front yard basically...


Wow, what i'd give to see that every morning!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Shawnee State Forest ohio - Google Maps


go ahead and explore... look for buena vista down by the river... mansfield and main street...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...4447,-83.244781&spn=0.48005,1.400757&t=h&z=10


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

CB89 said:


> Wow, what i'd give to see that every morning!


 
the dog and i walk along the river... she digs it.

this is a veiw of the house from the river... shawnee forest is those hills in the background...


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

HABU you've got it made. What I'd give to live that close to Shawnee Forest, I've visited there a few times and it is a breathtaking place. Especially now that it's spring.

This may be abit random but did you get any trouble that time the Ohio river overflowed a few years ago? I remember hearing quite a few people near Cinncinatii lost there homes, and you're pretty close to that river lol.:shock:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Lovely!!!! I Wouldnt Say No!! x


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

your lucky to live in a place like that :2thumb:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Absolutely glorious!!!!! Wonderful views - all that nature, all that wildlife right on your doorstep..... puts you in your place doesn't it - we really are just stopping by in this world aren't we - what you've got there has been there ages - and will hopefully be there in ages to come too.

Magic......... :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow its beautiful!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HABU said:


> the dog and i walk along the river... she digs it.
> 
> this is a veiw of the house from the river... shawnee forest is those hills in the background...


 
I dont take up much room.... a tent in your back yard would suffice... have you room for a sparkle????


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

habu ur such a lucky git dude 

dam stunning :no1::2thumb:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

How much do properties in places like this cost, you seem them all over Canada and US. To me I could not put a price on that..


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

great pictures you are so lucky to live somewhere so stunning.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

lola said:


> Absolutely glorious!!!!! Wonderful views - all that nature, all that wildlife right on your doorstep..... puts you in your place doesn't it - we really are just stopping by in this world aren't we - what you've got there has been there ages - and will hopefully be there in ages to come too.
> 
> Magic......... :notworthy: :notworthy:


 up in t he forest are several pioneer grave yards... no one knows who any of them are... it's spooky. they aren't really kept up and there are no head stones... just a rock to mark the graves... where the graves are is easy to tell... the ground is sunken in where the coffins collapsed... these were the folks on the wagon trains headed west to wild ohio and kentucky before they were states... the shawnee indians hunted these grounds and at a place called picnic point... you can see all of the ohio river valley and the shawnee used this exact spot to watch the invaders as they moved through the land....

... it's so huge and grand that they log there... a big logging truck can come barreling at you on the gravel forest roads... they log in patches after they study the impact... it diversifies the forest and increases the habitats so that it's not just a monotonous forest where many species don't do well.. 

... turkey are all over as well as everything except mountain lion... black bears are being sighted more and more each year... i've yet to see one...


... there are fire ponds here and there as well as two really nice sized lakes... there is a small park in the center where they have the fancy camp grounds....

i've been comming here since i was around 14 or so...

... i've seen just a tiny fraction of it... and the mighty ohio river is right there too..


... you are extremely lucky to ever see another hiker or camper along the trails...

... it's chock full of creeks that are crystal clear and full of minnows and things... spring fed so they are ice cold even during the brutal summers...

... maybe one day i can guide folks around here or hook them up as a resource of some kind... i hope carpy can make it this summer... that would be excellent!... he'll come back and tell everyone the straight scoop!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sparkle said:


> I dont take up much room.... a tent in your back yard would suffice... have you room for a sparkle????


 
aw, someday you might find a way here for some nice times. you'll see the scot in me!:lol2:

... that part that refuses to be whooped!:lol2:

it finally stopped raining for a while... my gear is nearly up to snuff and the critters are coming out.

the redbud are blooming.... then the dogwood blooms and then we get the millions of butterflys... you can pick them up by the handful... several big species like the tiger swallowtail...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> How much do properties in places like this cost, you seem them all over Canada and US. To me I could not put a price on that..


 land is cheap compared to most places... they have acreage all over for sale.... farms nestled in the forest proper and borbering it... i wish i had that kind of money... buy a few acres right against the forest... own it and do as i wish.... i'd build some cabins and have chickens running around as so many here do...

no neighbors, cops or traffic.... just some deer and turkey here and there.... sit in a hot tub and watch the world go by...


... have those cabins for those british types... find some of them scones and brown beer....:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

click

what all the creeks look like.... just brown limestone... ice water though.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HABU said:


> aw, someday you might find a way here for some nice times. you'll see the scot in me!:lol2:
> 
> ... that part that refuses to be whooped!:lol2:
> 
> ...


I could say somethinig here.. I wont :blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sparkle said:


> I could say somethinig here.. I wont :blush:


 
haha!! YEP! good 'ole sparkle.... messin with this old man's head...











:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

HABU said:


> land is cheap compared to most places... they have acreage all over for sale.... farms nestled in the forest proper and borbering it... i wish i had that kind of money... buy a few acres right against the forest... own it and do as i wish.... i'd build some cabins and have chickens running around as so many here do...
> 
> no neighbors, cops or traffic.... just some deer and turkey here and there.... sit in a hot tub and watch the world go by...
> 
> ...


Is there a type of village/town area or do you have to travel for food etc. Thats always the problem with nice houses in the countryside here - middle of nowhere.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> Is there a type of village/town area or do you have to travel for food etc. Thats always the problem with nice houses in the countryside here - middle of nowhere.


 
it's 20 miles to town.. portsmouth, ohio. big town.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so, any americans lurking around here that are near me?...


any rfuk'ers coming my way for holiday this summer?


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

ha Id love to come to USA, dont really like planes and havnt got the patience to sit for like 12 hours on a plane....I doubt we have the money either


----------

